
Fukushima Nuclear Waste Mess is by No Means Solved - mimixco
https://nuclear-news.net/2019/05/06/fukushima-nuclear-waste-mess-is-by-no-means-solved/
======
mkesper
NUCLEAR PHYSICIST Hiroaki Koide has pointed out that although eight years have
passed, there is still more than one million tons of irradiated water which
still hasn’t been treated. The Tokyo Electric Power Company (TEPCO)’s
“handling” method for this situation was to build a thousand sewage tanks to
store the sewage. But as space was limited and the number of sewage tanks was
also limited. As such, Koide asserts, “TEPCO will be compelled to release
these waters into the sea in the near future.” [1] Moreover, with regards to
the core meltdown of the reactor, the melted fuel rods remain unaccounted for.

------
hanniabu
This is the reality that nuclear power proponents seem to be content in
ignoring. Can we build safe nuclear power plants? Yes. Does money, greed,
pride, and stupidity triumph in the end? Yes.

~~~
erentz
Nuclear power proponents don’t let emotion and fear get in the way of the
facts. Nuclear power kills far far (far far far) less people than other forms
of power generation. When it goes wrong it’s super scary looking, terrifying
really, but when you dig into the statistics of these accidents they wind up
being less scary than is usually made out. It helps to learn about how nuclear
power plants work, and visit one if you ever get the chance, once you get your
head around it it becomes a lot less scary. For example take a look at the
fatalities table here:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_accidents#Fatalities](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_accidents#Fatalities)

PS: A good starting point to start questioning the anti-nuclear narrative is a
documentary called Pandora’s Promise, which is on Prime for free. Or perhaps
this TED talk:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ciStnd9Y2ak](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ciStnd9Y2ak)

~~~
hanniabu
I don't see anybody rushing to move back to Chernobyl. There's more damage
than immediate death. That environment is lost. It contaminates ground water,
soil, the wildlife, the air. You're willfully ignoring the reality and taking
the hopeful ideals.

------
netsharc
At the top of that page:

> nuclear-news: The News That Matters about the Nuclear Industry Fukushima
> Chernobyl Mayak Three Mile Island Atomic Testing Radiation Isotope

Yeah... seems legit.

------
781
According to HN this is complete and utter FUD.

We need more nuclear energy, and we need it now.

~~~
mimixco
HN is very one-sided on a number of topics and in no way represents the sum
total of the world's knowledge.

